# [SOLVED] hp 1350 all in one printer stop alignment test print



## richinspirit (Dec 12, 2007)

I am running windows xp off a sony vaio PCV rs410 every time i turn the printer on it prints the alignment test page, the cancel ligt comes on. If I press the cancel button the machine goes green and prints fine. How do I stop the test page from printing everytime I power up?


----------



## hptech (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: hp 1350 all in one printer stop alignment test print*

Hi My Friend
try this

Disconnect the USB cable from the printer before perfroming the steps below: 

1. Lift the lid of the product.

2. Place the top of alignment page that is printed when you turned on the unit, face down in the right front corner of the glass.

3. Close the lid.

4. Press the Start Scan button. 

5. The Power button light will blink during the alignment process. 

6. After the Power button light stops blinking, alignment is complete.

Restart the unit and verify

All the best
Tom


----------



## richinspirit (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: hp 1350 all in one printer stop alignment test print*

Worked like a champ. Problem solved. Thanks


----------



## hptech (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: hp 1350 all in one printer stop alignment test print*

Hi My friend

You are welcome..Happy Holidays
Tom


----------



## fiap (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to get an old post back up, i just have a quick question, do i have to do that alignement every time i change cartridge? thanks for the help


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes it will print a sheet every time you change cartridges


----------



## hptech (Dec 11, 2007)

fiap said:


> Sorry to get an old post back up, i just have a quick question, do i have to do that alignement every time i change cartridge? thanks for the help


----------



## hptech (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, you need to scan the alignment page every time, after replacing the cartridge. Cartridge is a semi intelligent device. After installing the cartrdige, the printer will print an alignment page. This alignment page included the information regarding the area of scan( co ordinates) and the cartridge information. When you scan the alignment page the unit and the cartridge understand each other and will work smoothy.. If you are not aligning the cartridge properly, that will lead to print quality issues or error messages like : wrong cartridges ... Any issues plz get back to me
Tom..hptech


----------



## Aliengrey (Oct 20, 2008)

I will continue the thread in hopes there may be a solution to not having to print an alignment page every time i change a cartridge.

Imagine if you never printed an alignment page, would it really matter?

Apparently it does not matter. I have always ignored the print alignment page window, because I have to change from 3 different color cartridges. Photo quality color, and a normal color and a older normal color. Why do I have to print an alignment page everytime I change them! It does not make a difference in the quality...

Is there a hidden way to remove the alignment option so that i cannot use all my ink everytime I print an alignment page?

Or do I have to eternally live with the ' you have just installed a new print cartridge it is recommended that you align it'
Notice the word 'RECOMMENDED'... I thought that meant I have a choice.

Help! 

Alien. ray:


----------

